# Small room, small fireplace - want low BTU's



## stillfiguring (Oct 29, 2015)

Please, please help! We moved into a house with an existing fireplace that we would like to make functional with either a gas stove or gas insert.  Here's the challenge: the room is small (although partially open to the rest of the house - about 225 sq ft) so we would like to find a heat source with low (under 10,000) btu's.  I've been on the forums and have researched some recommendations, but none seem to fit our fireplace dimensions.  It's 28" H, 30" W in front, 16" W in the back, 18" D. Does anybody have any other suggestions? Thanks so much, I've been researching for a year and still can't figure it out!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2015)

Do some more research, only this time, check to see what the "Turn-Down" BTUs are.
Many units have a 50% turn-down, so a gas stove or insert with 20K BTU input should meet your needs.


----------



## stillfiguring (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks so much Daksy! I am thrilled to have found out that stoves and inserts with lower BTU's even exist.  The challenge now is finding one that will fit in our existing fireplace.  I've looked at Valor and Avalon (which both have "town down" or low BTU options), but both seem to need a fireplace that is wider than 30".  So that's my challenge now and I'm not sure where else to look.  I'm hoping somebody else may have had the same challenges and found a solution  I'm posting a photo in case that helps....Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's one:

http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Gas/Gas-Inserts/L234.aspx

I admit I didn't look into any of the others on this site, nor did I look at other sites, but I'm sure there are more out there.


----------



## stillfiguring (Oct 30, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Here's one:
> 
> http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Gas/Gas-Inserts/L234.aspx



And herein lies my challenge! That unit's "turn down" btu's are 12,500.   It would be too hot for our small space.  Any and all suggestions are welcome, thank you so much!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2015)

stillfiguring said:


> And herein lies my challenge! That unit's "turn down" btu's are 12,500.   It would be too hot for our small space.  Any and all suggestions are welcome, thank you so much!


 
This unit is 74% efficient. .74 x 12,500 = 9,250BTU. That's JUST about right for 225 sf with average (2x4/R13) insulation.


----------



## stillfiguring (Oct 30, 2015)

Ah! That's a great point, and one I never considered. Thank you for bringing that up!  May I ask what BTU's you would consider "just right" for a space that size? It's about 225 sq ft but is somewhat open to the rest of the house. The fireplace is basically at the "closed" end of a rectangular room with the staircase bordering it on the right.  FYI, the house is stucco, built in 1918, so the insulation may not be great.  Thanks so much.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2015)

Strictly ballpark figures here roughly based on sf/insulation values.
1918 home w/newspapers in between the studs, curtains inside move
when the wind blows outside - 50 BTU/sf...225 x 50 = 11250 BTU OUTPUT
2x4 w R13 40BTU/sf = 9000 BTU OUTPUT
2x6 w R21 30 BTU/sf = 6750 BTU OUTPUT.
Rough numbers, but they'll get you close.


----------



## stillfiguring (Oct 30, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Strictly ballpark figures here roughly based on sf/insulation values.
> 1918 home w/newspapers in between the studs, curtains inside move
> when the wind blows outside - 50 BTU/sf...225 x 50 = 11250 BTU OUTPUT
> 2x4 w R13 40BTU/sf = 9000 BTU OUTPUT
> ...


Can't thank you enough Daksy.  You've been very helpful.  This is the insert I'm thinking about now:

http://www.valorfireplaces.com/m/products-legendg3.html

If you have any thoughts of course I'd be interested but if not, I'll leave it at thanks again!


----------

